# anyone had laser eye surgery?



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Its a bit of an odd question, but I hate wearing my glasses (and Isabel keeps taking them off me anyway) and my lenses are really not too good for me because my eyes are very dry.  I am thinking about looking into eye surgery to correct my sight.  I dont really know anything about it, and the only way I would ever consider doing it is if I can find a clinic that is really really highly recommended.  So I was just wondering if anyone has had it done and if so where and what they think about it.

Thanks,

Olwen


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Olwen

I havent had it done personally

DH likes me in my glasses too much    

but i know of someone who did, and they said it was fab

cant remember where she had it done will see if i can find out and IM u

Hope that u and isabel are well darlin

love Emxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Em,  Actually the thought of it scares the S**T out of me, but I dont think I will be able to wear my lenses much longer and I hate wearing glasses.  Also just things like when Isabel wakes in the night I cant just look over and see her... and by the time I've rummaged round for my glasses she's wide awake and screaming the house down!!  Seriously though, I'd love to be able to just wake up and see clearly.

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

IM on way to you in  2 mins!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

2 freinds of mine had it done, both men, and at OPtimax (who also give NHS staff 50% discount) if it applies to you! They both have no regrets one said it was painful for a day, and the eyes also get dry so sometimes have eye drops, but both never look back and would recommend.

Best of luck- maybe go for a consultation.
L x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Olwen

Hope you and Isabel are well!

I had laser eye surgery done 8 year ago at Ultralase and never looked back - it's fab! I was very bad at wearing contacts, only lasted a few hours in them so it's been bliss not to have glasses and I still see perfectly after 8 years. 

The op wasn't pleasant but it was very quick so not much time to be scared really (childbirth is much worse!!!  ) and they might even be more advanced now. The morning after I saw perfectly!

Good luck!

Love Alli xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh this is something I would love to have done, but the thought of being awake while they do it just about makes me wanna throw up!!!

I have all the details and they keep sending me info for interest free credit etc etc, but just not brave enough


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi A woman I work with had this done last year - she too was worried and - 
but she had it done and says its changed her Life!

She urges anyone considering it to have it done!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

I had this done 18 months ago and would definitely recommend it as I never got on with contacts and found glasses really annoying in the summer.  You would need someone to look after Isabel for 24 hours as you need to keep your eyes shut as much as possible after treatment until the next morning and then maybe wear glasses or goggles when bathing her etc (as you are not allowed to get your eyes wet for a week or so).  Go for a consultation and see what you think.  I went to Accuvision but also consulted at Ultralase and Optimax.


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone - am looking into it but will have to wait until Isabel is a little older until I actually do it.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## dawnybabes (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree with everyone - had it done 9 yrs ago @ Ultralase in Leeds and never looked back.  Had my eyes tested last week (just routine) and they are still perfect vision.

It was amazing just sitting up off the bed and being able to see everything straight away.  Its the silly things that make it worthwhile, seeing people in the swimming pool instead squinting and  watching how they walk to decide if they r the right person, looking over at the clock in the middle of the night and seeing the time etc

Good luck
Dawn x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I was booked into have mine done last week but went for the appointment only to find that my cornea was not thick enough to be lasered, needless to say I was really annoyed, back to lenses and glasses for me.  I do know someone at work who had it done and he says he is so over the moon with them, he even gave me the referral and would have saved £310.

Hope you have more luck.

Linda xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

I went to Ultralase, Birmingham and had my eyes done about 5 years ago....and it was the BEST thing I ever did! Although not pleasant, the procedure wasn't that bad, and I'd certainly go through it again to get the same results...perfect vision!   I had a slight infection in one eye but it soon cleared up with antibiotic drops, and was only slightly irritable, nothing to worry about really. Worth every penny, and I'd fully recommend it.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Emma ~ I went to Optimax in Leeds any my friend went to Optimax in Birmingham.  Don't get me wrong I am so glad they said they couldn't do it rather than just go ahead.  

Good luck

Linda xxxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Good luck Emma!!  I am definately going to go for it - thanks everyone for the tips and recommendations on clinics.  BUT, I'm not going to do it yet, I dont think I'll be able to take proper care of Isabel while I'm recovering.  I've heard that the recovery period isnt too bad, but just things like not being able to get my eyes wet and having to take Isabel swimming.  So I'll do it when she's a bit older....

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Realised I hadn't replied to why I chose accuvision:
- leading eye surgeon that still works in top NHS facility, not just a laser eye doctor
- I thought their laser technology was slightly better 
- 'Feeling' - I preferred the idea of a smaller clinic rather than a large chain
- Did lots of research on the website (lasikeyes I think it is called) and liked the comments

Having had it done I would say that because it is done by computer it really doesn't matter where you have it done.  

Best of luck Emma - compared to fertility tx it really is a walk in the park.  If you have any questions post tx IM me.


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

I had them both done at once.  As long as you have someone to take you home and cook for you that evening then by the next day you are fine, you just feel like you have been wearing contact lenses for far too long.  It is easier to have them both done at once as then the period of special conditions is much shorter so you can start wearing make-up, go swimming, stop being careful when you wash your hair etc.  Within a week you are 99% normal - your eyes just feel a bit dry and within two months you would never know you have had it done.  Once you have finished your antibiotic and anti-inflammatory drops buy some of those one dose eye drops for occasional use (Refresh or something from boots) - you get about 30 in a pack and just use them whenever your eyes feel dry.  I probably only used them about 5 times though.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I had mine done nearly 2 years ago (when I was working in India) and still can't quite believe that I don't need glasses any more. It's one of the best things I've ever done despite being terrified of the op (it didn't help that the nurse didn't speak much English though the doctor was great). I had both eyes done at once and was able to go to work within 2 days, although there was a slight fuzziness the first week or so. The only down side it that I sometimes get dry eyes now, which I didn't before, but a few eye drops and they're fine again. 

The only note of caution I would give is that the disclaimer I had said you shouldn't have it done if you were ttc within the next 3 months. With avoiding water etc - goggles that don't press on the eye are ok after a month or so from what I read.

Good luck Emma and Olwen. 

Cathie x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

You'l not regret it Emma. It's made my life so much easier not having to worry about glasses etc.

Mine were fine after a day or two with the drops. It just takes a little time for the Iris to start contracting in light again but they'll be fine soon. I remember having to wear sunglasses at night after the drops because car headlights were too strong.


Cathie x


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

Wow Emma you really are going for it

I had laser eye surgery 09/2004 and its fab.  I went to Optical Express too.  they gave me a sedative before the op can't remember which one but something like Valium.  Its great not needing to fiddle about with lenses, glasses etc and be able to see all the time.

Good luck with the eyes and the boobs
sheila


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Awww em sounds fantastic hun - I am glad youve had it done and are reaping the rewards - your post is jumping with 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - glad the surgery went well. It's great how different life can be when you don't have to worry about glasses. That said, I still reached for them when I woke up or got out of the shower for months afterwards!


----------

